# BANG!!!



## Bynx (Feb 20, 2011)

3 shots and some Photoshop.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to know if the projectile is PS or actually captured! Badass shot.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, that is really neat looking!


----------



## Bynx (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually everything is real. That is my hand holding the gun. The projectile is a copper bullet that has horizontal blur applied. The slide area of the gun also has horizontal blur applied. The muzzle blast is actually from an old shot I took at a gun range of a 45 auto. The 3 shots were then assembled in Photoshop. The gun, by the way, is a Walther CP88 which only fires pellets.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice work. How long did it tak?


----------



## Bynx (Feb 20, 2011)

Less than an hour. Two shots and an archival retrieval for the blast. Not long in Photoshop.


----------

